# Another 50k rig Thread!



## Hustlerr (Sep 21, 2011)

After using P4 for 6 years it's finally time to buy new Pc. so i thought its good time to invest in a new Pc.
Here's the template:-

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A:HD Gaming, Watching movies in HD, Surfing Net & Lil bit video editing !
*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*A:Yes, why not?
*
3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: Strictly 50k but can be extended somewhat to 55k not more than that
*
4. Planning to overclock?
*A:Not now but yes in future.
*
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A:Win 7 (64 bit)
*
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A:1 TB (already using 500gb tho)
*
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
*A:currently using 17'inch LG Flatron but want 22 inch ! Will buy it after one month when i will get my rig !
*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*A:8 (i guess  )
*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*A:I did once but i can build as i m hardware engineer. 
*
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A:13th oct (as my bday on 14th oct)
*
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A:Of course (if i can use my P4 for 6 years then why not)
*
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A:Ups(already own 800VA just need its battery to be replaced), PC Case(will use my older) or do i buy new ?
*
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A:Nehru place, New Delhi
*
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A: I Want Intel based rig. Can't wait for bulldozer as its not future proof like sandy bridge as it support ivy bridge on same socket. 
Also plz suggest me nice headphone within budget.

Suggest Rig both with/without Screen within budget*


----------



## jsjs (Sep 22, 2011)

Intel I5 2500K-10.5k
MSI Z68A GD55(B3)-8.7k
G.skill RipjawsX F3-128000CL9S-4GBXL-1.6k
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III-15.3k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12-1.9k
LG 22X SATA DVD-0.9k
Corsair GS600-4k
CM Elite 430-2.5k
Logitech MX518-1.3k
Logitech KB-200-0.4k
Intex 1KVA-1.8k
Lozitech Z313-1.5k
as for headphones u can go steelseries 3H at 1.5k


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 22, 2011)

Intel i5 2500K -  10.5k
Asus P8Z68-V PRO - 13.5K
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC - 13.8K
Corsair 650TX  - 5K
CM Elite 431 Plus - 3.2K
WD 1 TB Caviar Black 6Gbps SATA3 - 4K
Corsair XMS3 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit  -1.6K


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice suggestions thx. But I don't need dvd writer. And i prefer G.skill ram and also prefer 560gtx-ti as it have phsyx. Need more suggestions(from cilus,Jaskanwar n Tenida) keep em coming.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

^Is monitor also in budget? coz you said you will buy it one month after the purchase...


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ Monitor is within budget but op will buy it after 1 month.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^Is monitor also in budget? coz you said you will buy it one month after the purchase...


*
Suggest Rig both with/without Screen within budget*


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ better buy monitor now to take full advantage of HD


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|13200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Side Winderx4|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
From this if you exclude monitor, you can upgrade GFX Card and get MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition @ 15000


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



OP don't want DVD writer n he want an overclocking cpu n mobo and also 560ti hawk


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2011)

Processor - Intel Core i5 2500k 10.5k
Motherboard - MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) 8.7k
G.skill RipjawsX F3-128000CL9S-4GBXL-1.6k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 1.9k
MSI N560GTX ti Twinfrozr II/OC@ 13.4k
Corsair GS 600 @ 4k
Logitech MK200 @0.7k
Benq G2220HD @7k
Logitech Z313 @1.5k
Cooler Master Elite 431Side Window @2.7k
Total = 52k

Excluding Monitor (50k Rig)
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 10.5k
Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ 13.5k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 Kit CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB / MSI N560 GTX ti TwinFrozr II/OC @13.4k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.9k
Corsair GS600 @ 4k
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2.1k
Logitech Z313 @1.5k
Cooler Master 690 Normal(RC-690)BLACK / NZXT Guardian 921 @4.4k
Total = 53k


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> OP don't want DVD writer n he want an overclocking cpu n mobo and also 560ti hawk



Very sorry I forgot about it...


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 22, 2011)

rajatGod512 said:


> Processor - Intel Core i5 2500k 10.5k
> Motherboard - MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) 8.7k
> G.skill RipjawsX F3-128000CL9S-4GBXL-1.6k
> Seagate 500GB 7200.12 1.9k
> ...



Very nice suggestions. But one of my friend suggested me to go with modular power supply like corsair tx series and i want 1 TB HDD.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2011)

Hustlerr said:


> Very nice suggestions. But one of my friend suggested me to go with modular power supply like corsair tx series and i want 1 TB HDD.


 
Hustler it is right to go with corsair bcse it is the only product which gave you 7 years of warranty . so their is no comparison with corsair.but the modular power supply available only in hx series take a look.
Professional Seriesâ„¢ HX650 â€” 80 PLUSÂ® Bronze Certified Modular Power Supply 
*www.corsair.com/hx750w.html:punch::machinegun:
*www.corsair.com/hx850w.html:clap2::hyper::hot:

Take one of these u will never regret in future .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Intel I5 2500K-10.5k
> MSI Z68A GD55(B3)-8.7k
> G.skill RipjawsX F3-128000CL9S-4GBXL-1.6k
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III-15.3k
> ...



this is best.



Hustlerr said:


> I Want Intel based rig. Can't wait for bulldozer as its not future proof like sandy bridge as it support ivy bridge on same socket.
> Also plz suggest me nice headphone within budget.
> 
> Suggest Rig both with/without Screen within budget




sandy bridge supporting ivy - only time will tell. 
Upgrading to Ivy Bridge to be blocked by UEFI changes?

and physx is just nicely used in 2-3 games. not a significant thing.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2011)

jassy other guys why don't u see that he doesn't need the DVD r/w .
       and hustler please go with the wdc 1 TB green one .go Eco i said it to every one.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> jassy other guys why don't u see that he doesn't need the DVD r/w .
> and hustler please go with the wdc 1 TB green one .go Eco i said it to every one.



I dont think not including DVD-RW will make any serious changes... it costs just 800 bucks.. 
And I read that WD Craviar Green is not good...


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 23, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I dont think not including DVD-RW will make any serious changes... it costs just 800 bucks..
> And I read that WD Craviar Green is not good...



Yes and it doesn't save that much power. So i will go with wd blue can't leave performance


----------



## vickybat (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> this is best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That link was a hoax. Its confirmed by *this* that all current h67,p67 and z68 cougar point motherboards will support ivybridge.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and physx is just nicely used in 2-3 games. not a significant thing.



Well the list is increasing.... *homefront, alice madness returns, metro last light, batman arkham city ( this one is a biggie) ,bulletstorm, deep black* etc.

Gpu physics is anyday better than cpu physics and is a significant thing for behaviour of objects in a game. I have seen how homefront looks in my system as compared to cilus's physx system. Even the facial textures look real for some reason if a system has a dedicated physics processing gpu.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2011)

Vicky, it is not that much except Mafia II and Alice Madness returns. Just providing PhysX does not mean it is enhancing the experience. In Homefront, the thing you can see is that smoke was coming out from the barrel of your weapon when you fired some consecutive shots.
In Bulletstorm PhysX is absolutely nothing.

Mafia II is the only game where you can see clearly better visual and can identify PhysX effect even if somebody who played the game without PhysX is sitting with you to tell the difference.

And GPU physics is better than CPU Physics is not at all true. It is only true for the PhysX engine, a proprietary solution from Nvidia, forcefully reduce sCPU performance by using unoptimized codes.
Consider BULLET or HAVOC or the engine used in Crysis I and II, all are CPU physics Engine and provide very good Physics behaviour in games where they are implemented.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ I never mentioned nvidia but read somewhere that the physics code is better suited to be processed by a gpu than cpu. Nvidia's physx is the first step but i guess future implementations of physics will use the gpu maybe through a common standard.

The sole reason is physics code relying on floating point math based operations which are better suited on a gpu than a cpu. Now the optimizations you were talking about is the conversion of floating point math to fixed point math for better cpu performance.

Fixed point operations are basically integer operations with a scaling factor. Lets say 1.96 can be represented as 1960 with a scaling factor of 1/1000. But utilizing this affects precision. Nevertheless cpu physics use this.

Btw got this info:



Spoiler



Floating Point Determinism

February 24, 2010

Introduction

Lately I’ve been doing some research into networking game physics simulations via deterministic lockstep methods.

The basic idea is that instead of synchronizing the state of physics objects directly by sending the positions, orientations, velocities etc. over the network, one could synchronize the simulation implicitly by sending just the player inputs.

This is a very attractive synchronization strategy because the amount of network traffic depends on the size of the player inputs instead of the amount of physics state in the world. In fact, this strategy has been used for many years in RTS games for precisely this reason; with thousands and thousands of units on the map, they simply have too much state to send over the network.

Perhaps you have a complex physics simulation with lots of rigid body state, or a cloth or soft body simulation which needs to stay perfectly in sync across two machines because it is gameplay affecting, but you cannot afford to send all the state. It is clear that the only possible solution in this situation is to attempt a deterministic networking strategy.

But we run into a problem. *Physics simulations use floating point calculations*, and for one reason or another it is considered very difficult to get exactly the same result from floating point calculations on two different machines. People even report different results on the same machine from run to run, and between debug and release builds. Other folks say that AMDs give different results to Intel machines, and that SSE results are different from x87. What exactly is going on? Are floating point calculations deterministic or not?

Unfortunately, the answer is not a simple “yes” or “no” but a resoundingly limp “maybe“.

Here is what I have discovered so far:

1. If your physics simulation is itself deterministic, with a bit of work you should be able to get it to play back a replay of recorded inputs on the same machine and get the same result.

2. It is possible to get deterministic results for floating calculations across multiple computers provided you use an executable built with the same compiler, run on machines with the same architecture, and perform some platform-specific tricks.

3. It is incredibly naive to write arbitrary floating point code in C or C++ and expect it to give exactly the same result across different compilers or architectures.

4. However with a good deal of work you may be able to coax exactly the same floating point results out of different compilers or different machine architectures by using your compilers “strict” IEEE 754 compliant mode and restricting the set of floating point operations you use. This typically results in significantly lower floating point performance.

If you would like to debate these points or add your own nuance, please write a comment! I consider this question by no means settled and am very interested in other peoples experiences with deterministic floating point simulations and exactly reproducible floating point calculations. Please contact me especially if you have managed to get binary exact results across different architectures and compilers in real world situations.




Now this is a big debate beyond the scope of this discussion ,but i guess physics code is tailor made for the gpu because of it faring better in float operations than a cpu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

time will tell everything.

BTW i think i read somewhere about current am3+ mobos supporting amd vishera or something cpu.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 23, 2011)

Jas is dell ST2220L good monitor or i will go with benq? 

Cilus I want a suggestion for rig by u too and nice info u have given there.

I have Finalized these stuff:-

Cpu- Intel i5 2500k
Ram- G.skill RipjawsX F3-128000CL9S-4GBXL
HDD- 1 TB (WD or seagate?)
Mobo- MSI Z68A GD55(B3) (or any other in that prize range?)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustlerr said:


> Jas is dell ST2220L good monitor or i will go with benq?
> 
> Cilus I want a suggestion for rig by u too and nice info u have given there.
> 
> ...



yes from my experience its great. but benq is now vfm. and many forum members are happily using it. get what fits your budget.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 24, 2011)

MSI Z68A GD55(B3) - where it's available in Delhi?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 25, 2011)

Did this MSI Z68A GD55(B3) board is available in smc in nehru palce.

and its upper models also

Not a single reply guys anyone who knows about that one.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 28, 2011)

Hustler just check out the a new review of HX 650 modular psu.
 Corsair HX650W Power Supply - Introduction & Packaging
        Its a eye candy for the enthusiast gamers who r looking for future proof gaming  pc.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hx650 price in india?


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

CPU: i5 2500K @10k
MB: Asus P8P67-M @8k
RAM: Corsair 2x2GB 1600Mhz @2.3k
PSU: XFX PRO550 Core Edition @3.9k
HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200 32MB @2.75k
GPU: MSI 560-Ti Hawk @13.8k
DVD: Asus 24X DVD Writer @1.2k
CASE: NZXT M59 @3.7k
MONITOR (Full HD @1080p): Low-lighted room (Glossy Screen) -> Acer 23" P235H LCD Monitor @9k
High-lighted room (Anti-Gloss Screen) -> Samsung P2250 @8.7k
Alternative Choice: Samsung B2230 @7.xk


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 29, 2011)

Corsair HX650 Professional Modular Power Supply Unboxing Linus Tech Tips - YouTube 
check this also hustler.
its around 7k maybe


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2011)

Vicky, it is not entirely true that Physics processing is not suited for CPU. The floating point operations you're talking about actually gets improved by GPU floating point calculation in Rendering work and scientific calculations where very accurate representation of the original is required. 
Gaming Physics only deals with an approximate estimation rather than the accuracy. But I agree if some generic Physic engine is created to be optimized in GPU, it will perform better.

But dob't get me wrong here, *Nvidia PhysX performs better in GPU than CPU simply does not imply that it presents a very good Physics Engine for gaming.* It performs poorer in CPU* not because of its workload but because of the use of old unoptimized X87 instruction set*, a small subset of X86 instructions, *rather than using SSE/SSE2 or SSE3 SIMD istruction set for better parallel processing.*It is estimated by the experts that if PhysX Engine is optimized for SSE instruction sets then the performance in CPU execution will be very close to the GPU execution performance.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea where is MSI Z68A GD55(B3) is available in Nehru place? I can't find it in smc. Is price increased of all stuff at smc cuz i m gonna buy pc next week.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump !!!

Any1 knows about availability of MSI Z68A GD55(B3) ???


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 6, 2011)

I was also hunting for it a couple of months back but couldn't find it. Check Kolkata Based Stores.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 6, 2011)

If i can't find msi mobo then which mobo i go for in same price?


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump.

Thx guyz for suggestion i bought these stuff yesterday!

CPU- i5 2500k
Mobo- Asus P8Z68 V-PRO
Ram- 2x4GB Gskill 1600Mhz DDR3
Cpu cooler- CM Hyper 212+
Mouse- Logitech MX510
KB- Logitech KB200
PSU- Corsair TX650 v2
HD- 1 TB WD Caviar Green  

Didn't find any msi n560ti hawk in nehru place. Any online site where i can order that card?

Gonna buy Cabinet, Monitor and UPS today! 

How was my deal guyz plz suggest!


----------

